
Study reveals the Great Pyramid of Giza can focus electromagnetic energy - dsr12
https://phys.org/news/2018-07-reveals-great-pyramid-giza-focus.html
======
ggm
My expectations are high that this turns out to be a social engineering
exercise in the credibility of the reader. That, or a very clever application
of theoretical physics to make an ignobel point.

And yes i did go to phys.org and read the abstract.

